# The Tampon Game



## Saje (Mar 21, 2007)

So I saw this in another forum and thought I'd start one here.

Rules:

*You give a movie title and replace ONE word with the word Tampon.*

*Only ONE title for person.*

I know its tempting to post a bunch of movies at once but it really kills the game fast when people do that.

Let me start:

Harry Potter and the Tampon of Fire


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll play your game...

Gone in 60 Tampons


----------



## pla4u (Mar 22, 2007)

The Tampon Strikes Back


----------



## cinnamingirl (Mar 22, 2007)

planet of the tampons


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 22, 2007)

house of a 1000 tampons


----------



## Saje (Mar 23, 2007)

The Hills have Tampons 2


----------



## Sonia_K (Mar 23, 2007)

My Big Fat Greek Tampon


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 23, 2007)

The Tampon Next Door.

Sorry I can't stop laughing reading all replies!

Ouch! it hurts!


----------



## Saje (Mar 24, 2007)

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Tampon


----------



## jhjodec9 (Mar 24, 2007)

open tampon


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 24, 2007)

brokeback tampon


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Tampon impossible


----------



## jhjodec9 (Mar 24, 2007)

sleeping tampon


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Gone with the tampon


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 24, 2007)

The Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Tampon

Umm.. Weird


----------



## nehcterg (Mar 24, 2007)

Tampons of Glory


----------



## Saje (Mar 24, 2007)

Sky Captain and the World of Tampons


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Tampon Royal


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 25, 2007)

The Tampon Man

(the wicker man)


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 26, 2007)

Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Tampon


----------



## Saje (Mar 27, 2007)

lol.

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Tampon


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 27, 2007)

Mrs. Tampon

(Mrs. Doubtfire)


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 27, 2007)

Happy Tampon

(happy feet)


----------



## stashblaster (Mar 27, 2007)

The 40 Year Old Tampon


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 27, 2007)

Daddy's little tampons

(Daddy's little girls)


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 31, 2007)

Revenge of the Tampon

(Revenge of the Nerds)


----------



## Saje (Mar 31, 2007)

Sex, Lies and Tampons


----------



## pla4u (Apr 1, 2007)

independance tampon


----------



## magosienne (Apr 1, 2007)

The Tampon before Christmas (lol sounds like a horror movie)


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 1, 2007)

Attack of the Killer Tampons (tomatoes)


----------



## magosienne (Apr 1, 2007)

Black tampon down (black hawk down )


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 1, 2007)

Can't buy me Tampons

(can't buy me love)


----------



## Shelley (Apr 1, 2007)

Tampon Gump


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 1, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!!:add_wegbrech:

E.T the extra tampon


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 2, 2007)

Tampon 9 From Outer Space (Ed Wood fan/geek check LOL)


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 2, 2007)

Interview with a tampon (interview with a vampire)


----------



## LilDee (Apr 2, 2007)

Lol, lovin the previous entries!

Disney's: Lady and the Tampon


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2007)

Star wars : The Tampon Menace


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 2, 2007)

Tampon-in-law (monster-in-law)


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2007)

Erin Tampon


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 2, 2007)

Josie and the Tampons (Josie and the Pussycats)


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2007)

Blade Tampon (Blade Runner)


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 2, 2007)

Where the Tampon Takes You (Where the Day Takes You)


----------



## LilDee (Apr 2, 2007)

The Devil Wears Tampons :whistling:


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2007)

:add_wegbrech:

The Fellowship of the Tampon


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 3, 2007)

Blood Tampon (Blood Diamond)


----------



## magosienne (Apr 3, 2007)

Tampon of heaven (kingdom of heaven)


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 3, 2007)

Seven Years in Tampon (Seven Years in Tibet)


----------



## bCreative (Apr 9, 2007)

Dude, Where's My Tampon?


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 11, 2007)

^^^^HAHAHAHAHA

16 tampons (16 blocks)


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 15, 2007)

A Low Down Dirty Tampon (A Low Down Dirty Shame) LOL


----------



## cinnamingirl (Apr 18, 2007)

The Last Tampon (The Last Samaurai)


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 19, 2007)

One Flew Over The Tampon's Nest


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 19, 2007)

Tampons of Men (Children of Men)


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 20, 2007)

Tampon Shuffle (Hollywood Shuffle)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 20, 2007)

Tampons Don't Cry (Boys Dont Cry)


----------



## Sparko (Apr 23, 2007)

Tampon Treatment


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 23, 2007)

Tampon's World (Wayne's World)


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 23, 2007)

Fear and Tampons in Las Vegas


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 23, 2007)

Bridget Jone's Tampon


----------



## Sonia_K (Apr 25, 2007)

Million Dollar Tampon

(Million Dollar Baby)


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 26, 2007)

Tampons are forever (diamonds are forever)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 26, 2007)

Tampon and the Beast (Beuaty and the Beast)


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 26, 2007)

When Harry Met Tampon

(When Harry Met Sally)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 26, 2007)

Night of the Living Tampons (Night of the Living Dead)


----------



## sassychix (Apr 27, 2007)

House of Tampons (House of Wax)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 28, 2007)

The Tampon Club (The Breakfast Club)


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 28, 2007)

breakfast at tampon's (breakfast at tiffany's)


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Attack of the 50 ft. tampon (woman)


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

tampon cosmetics (mac cosmetics)


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

*ahem*

"Rules:

You give a movie title and replace ONE word with the word Tampon."

The Tampon Bride (Princess)


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

Oops!

the tampon (the secret)


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

My Best Friends Tampon (Wedding)


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

the tampon wears prada (devil)


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Eight Legged Tampons (Freaks)


----------



## Shelley (May 12, 2007)

The Tampon Planner (The Wedding Planner)


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (May 14, 2007)

Pretty in Pink Tampon


----------



## pinksugar (May 14, 2007)

crouching tiger, hidden tampon

(crouching tiger, hidden dragon)

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saje (May 14, 2007)

The Persuit of Tampon


----------



## Anjie (May 14, 2007)

Edward Tamponhands

(Edward Scissorhands)


----------



## pinksugar (May 15, 2007)

win a tampon with tad hamilton

(win a date with tad hamilton)


----------



## sassychix (May 16, 2007)

28 Tampons Later (28 weeks Later)

Tampons of the caribbean (Pirates of the caribbean)

Men in Tampon (Men in Black)


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 22, 2007)

Dirty Rotten Tampons (Scoundrels)


----------



## LilDee (May 26, 2007)

Dances with Tampons (wolves)


----------



## Kemper (May 27, 2007)

*Tampon of the Lambs :vogel:*


----------



## rodenbach (May 28, 2007)

Gone With the Tampon


----------



## izza (May 28, 2007)

A trip to the tampon. (moon)


----------



## pinksugar (May 28, 2007)

the sisterhood of the travelling tampon (OMG i can only imagine how THAT movie would be ... no pg rating haha!)


----------



## Miss_Bishop (May 29, 2007)

Sweet home Tampon


----------



## LilDee (May 29, 2007)

hahaha i just got that, that's funny!

Tampon the Third..

I just saw the new shrek and couldn't think of anything better at the moment.. lol


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 7, 2007)

Dude, Where's my Tampon?


----------



## LilDee (Jun 11, 2007)

The Fighting Tampons (temptations)


----------



## misshilary (Jun 27, 2007)

little miss tampon (sunshine)


----------



## Teenage_Kicks (Jun 29, 2007)

how to lose a tampon in 10 days


----------



## LisaLu (Jun 29, 2007)

When Harry Met Tampon


----------



## pla4u (Jul 3, 2007)

Indiana Jones and the Tampon of Doom


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 3, 2007)

Haha, I can't believe I didn't see this before, some of those are hilarious!

How about.. Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Tampons [barrels]? LOL.


----------



## pla4u (Jul 5, 2007)

T ampon Returns (BATMAN)


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 5, 2007)

Save the last tampon (dance).


----------



## beautydiva (Jul 11, 2007)

The TAMPON King(Scorpion)


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 11, 2007)

tampon to wed (licensed to wed)


----------



## beautydiva (Jul 11, 2007)

Tampon girls(mean)


----------



## Sreyomac (Jul 24, 2007)

Fried Green Tampons.......

UUUGHGH


----------



## misshilary (Jul 27, 2007)

school of tampon (rock)


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 18, 2007)

Men in Tampons


----------



## beautydiva (Sep 2, 2007)

tampon 3(shrek 3)


----------



## MissPout (Sep 7, 2007)

Dirty Tampon ( Dirty Dancing )


----------



## beautydiva (Sep 9, 2007)

tampon in 60 sec(gone in ...)


----------



## bCreative (Sep 9, 2007)

Tampon Hour (Rush Hour)


----------



## beautydiva (Sep 9, 2007)

tampon nad tamponer (LOlz dumb and dumberer)


----------



## bCreative (Sep 9, 2007)

SuperTampon (Superbad)


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 13, 2007)

Tampons of Glory

omg wow:add_wegbrech:


----------



## gracie-xx (Sep 26, 2007)

Tampon Impossible


----------



## cammi267 (Sep 26, 2007)

Tampon ALMIGHTY


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 6, 2007)

dirty tampon(dirty dancing lol)


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 6, 2007)

edward tamponhands lol


----------



## mrembo (Nov 6, 2007)

Message in a Tampon


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 8, 2007)

tampon king(lionking)


----------



## hs769 (Nov 8, 2007)

The Tampon Farmer (The Astronaut Farmer)


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 9, 2007)

tampon identity(bourne identity)


----------



## PerfectMistake (Nov 9, 2007)

I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Tampon.


----------



## Serafina (Nov 18, 2007)

eternal sunshine of the spotless tampon


----------



## bCreative (Nov 18, 2007)

The Devil Wears Tampons


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 26, 2007)

tampon impossible


----------



## enyadoresme (Nov 26, 2007)

Idk if this has been done before but...Saving Private Tampon


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Nov 26, 2007)

Raiders of the Lost Tampon

(Raiders of the Lost Ark)


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 27, 2007)

Mr. Magorium's Tampon Emporium

(Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium)


----------



## beautydiva (Dec 1, 2007)

tampon elliot(billy elliot)


----------



## Mirr. (Dec 2, 2007)

American Tampon X


----------



## beautydiva (Dec 6, 2007)

tampons for lambs(lion)


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 20, 2007)

Where tampons fear to tread (angels)


----------



## MandiMoore87 (Dec 29, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Tampon


----------



## Xuity (Jan 9, 2008)

Six Tampons Seven Nights


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 17, 2008)

Dirty Tampons (Dancing)


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

War of the Tampons (worlds)


----------



## bCreative (Mar 12, 2008)

Why Did I Get Tampon?


----------



## -VC- (Mar 29, 2008)

Tampon from an Unknown Woman (Letter from an unknown woman)


----------



## mssheddy (Mar 29, 2008)

The Tampon of Oz


----------



## typicalblonde (Jun 27, 2008)

Edward Tampon Hands ( Scissor )


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 29, 2008)

How to lose a Tampon in 10 days.

(How to lose a guy in 10 days)


----------



## Bridge (Jul 4, 2008)

Raising Tampons (Arizona)


----------



## hs769 (Oct 30, 2008)

The Dark Tampon

( The Dark Knight)


----------



## amber_nation (Oct 30, 2008)

Four Weddings and a Tampon


----------



## **Jen** (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes man tampons!!


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 10, 2009)

Tampons Actually

(love actually)


----------



## MsSheba (Jan 10, 2009)

The Tampon Reloaded


----------



## SkinSpecialist (Jan 28, 2010)

Memoirs of a Tampon (Geisha)


----------



## bonjoursydney (Dec 28, 2010)

How to Train Your Tampon..


----------



## divadoll (Dec 28, 2010)

Despicable Tampon (me)


----------



## katana (Dec 28, 2010)

Good one Divadoll!

The "tampon" Man (The Weather Man)


----------



## AvasMommee007 (Mar 6, 2011)

Driving Miss Tampon (Driving Miss Daisy)


----------



## Kokane (Feb 24, 2012)

Tampon City


----------



## greenapril (Feb 24, 2012)

The Ugly Tampon
 

(The Ugly Truth)


----------



## Yukiko (Mar 18, 2013)

Tampon Jam (Space Jam)


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 10, 2013)

this is a funny thread.. too bad it hasn't been posted in a while- there have been plenty of new moview, ladies!

Like... Magic Tampon (Mike)


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2013)

Confessions of a Tampon (Confessions of a Shopaholic)


----------



## katlyne (May 16, 2013)

Megan is Tampon(Megan is Missing)


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2013)

Gone With The Tampon (Gone With The Wind)


----------



## diana16 (May 16, 2013)

The Great Tampon


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2013)

Beauty and the Tampon


----------



## Kokane (May 17, 2013)

The Devil's Tampon (The Devil's Advocate)


----------



## JC327 (May 17, 2013)

The Little Tampon (The Little Mermaid)


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 14, 2013)

gotta bring this one back to life, this thread is hilarious

tampon thief

(identity thief)


----------



## kriishu (Jun 14, 2013)

The Life of Tampon (The Life of Pi)


----------



## JC327 (Jun 14, 2013)

Iron Tampon (Iron Man)


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 14, 2013)

warm tampons

(warm bodies)


----------



## JC327 (Jun 15, 2013)

New Tampon (New Moon)


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 15, 2013)

the amazing tampon man

the amazing spider man


----------



## JC327 (Jun 15, 2013)

Tampon in Wonderland

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 15, 2013)

a bug's tampon

a bug's life


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2013)

Die Tampon

Die Hard


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 22, 2013)

The Dark Tampon Rises

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## JC327 (Jun 23, 2013)

A Little Tampon A Little Princess


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 23, 2013)

Fast and Furious: Tokyo Tampon Fast and Furious: Tokyo Drift


----------



## JC327 (Jun 23, 2013)

Snow White and the Seven Tampon Snow White and the Seven Dwarves


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 25, 2013)

Tampon Creatures

Beautiful Creatures


----------



## JC327 (Jun 26, 2013)

Tampon Effects Side Effects


----------



## lesliemarie102 (Jun 28, 2013)

The Tampon Inside


----------



## JC327 (Jun 28, 2013)

The Tampon Commandments The Ten Commandments


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 1, 2013)

How to loose your tampon in 10 days

(How to loose your guy in 10 days)


----------



## JC327 (Jul 2, 2013)

The Tampon of Steel The Man Of Steel


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 2, 2013)

hansel and gretel tampon hunters

hansel and gretel witch hunters


----------



## JC327 (Jul 3, 2013)

Tampon Academy Police Academy


----------



## lesliemarie102 (Jul 3, 2013)

The girl with the tampon tattoo


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 3, 2013)

haunted tampon

haunted house


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 3, 2013)

Requiem for a Tampon Requiem for a Dream


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 4, 2013)

The Lone Tampon (The Lone Ranger)


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 4, 2013)

Red Tampon Red Heat


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 4, 2013)

Despicable Tampon Despicable me


----------



## JC327 (Jul 5, 2013)

A low down dirty tampon. A low down dirty shame.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 5, 2013)

G.I. Joe Tampon G.I. Joe Retailation


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cloud Tampon Cloud Atlas


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 6, 2013)

Changing Tampons Changing Lanes


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 6, 2013)

The Dark Tampon Rises The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 7, 2013)

The Twilight Tampon The Twilight Zone


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 7, 2013)

The night of the living tampon Night of the living dead


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 8, 2013)

texas tampon massacre 

texas chainsaw massacre


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 9, 2013)

The Tampon Beyond the Pines The Place Beyond the Pines


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 9, 2013)

get the tampon

get the gringo


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 9, 2013)

Tampon to the Head Bullet to the Head


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 9, 2013)

project tampon

project x


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Tampon Of Steel ( Man Of Steel)


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 10, 2013)

The Bourne Tampon The Bourne Legacy


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pretty Little Tampons (Pretty Little Liars)


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Horton hears a Tampon Horton hears a who


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 11, 2013)

Pirates of the tampon Pirates of the carribean


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 11, 2013)

13 Tampons On 30 13 Going On 30


----------



## JC327 (Jul 11, 2013)

The tampon diaries the princess diaries


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 12, 2013)

American Tampon American Gangster


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 12, 2013)

Tampon Pie American Pie


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 13, 2013)

Get the Tampon Get the Gringo


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 15, 2013)

Tampon Change Game Change


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 15, 2013)

Despicable Tampon Despicable Me


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 15, 2013)

Under Tampon Under Siege


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 16, 2013)

tampon down

blackhawk down


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 16, 2013)

New Tampon New Moon


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2013)

The Sisterhood of the Traveling Tampons.

The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jul 18, 2013)

grumpy old tampons

grumpy old men


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

Tampon Rim

Pacific Rim


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 14, 2013)

we're the tampons

we're the millers


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2013)

Despicable Tampon

Despicable Me


----------



## slinka (Sep 21, 2013)

The elephant tampon


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2013)

Pain &amp; Tampon

Pain &amp; Gain


----------



## BoySarah (Sep 21, 2013)

Jack the Tampon Slayer


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 21, 2013)

Percy Jackson : sea of Tampons

Percy Jackson : sea of Monsters


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2013)

Tampon Away

Cast Away


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 23, 2013)

Battle of The Tampons

Battle of The Year


----------



## JC327 (Sep 24, 2013)

This is the Tampon.

This is the End


----------



## pamela43 (Sep 26, 2013)

Despicable Tampon


----------



## JC327 (Sep 26, 2013)

Saving Private Tampon

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## LaurenElle (Sep 27, 2013)

The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch, and the Tampon


----------



## pamela43 (Sep 27, 2013)

Gold Tampon

Gold Finger James Bond


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2013)

Confessions of a Tampon

Confessions of a Shopaholic


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 23, 2013)

The life of Tampon


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2013)

101 Tampons

101 Dalmatians


----------



## amorgb (Jan 5, 2014)

Tampon in the City

Sex in the City


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Its a Wonderful Tampon

Its a Wonderful Life


----------



## BoySarah (Jan 6, 2014)

It's a Tampon Life

It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## JC327 (Jan 9, 2014)

The Tampon Games

The Hunger Games


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 9, 2014)

National Lampoon's Christmas Tampon

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## JC327 (Jan 9, 2014)

Tampon Wolverine

The Wolverine


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 10, 2014)

Mean Tampons

Mean Girls


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2014)

Back To The Tampon

Back To The Future


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 10, 2014)

Merry Tampon Charlie Brown

Merry Christmas Charlie Brown


----------



## JC327 (Jan 10, 2014)

Memoirs of a Tampon

Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey Dude, where's my Tampon?

Hey Dude, where's my car?


----------



## BoySarah (Jan 12, 2014)

One Flew over the Tampon Nest

One Flew over the Cuckoos Nest


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

The Sisterhood of the Traveling Tampons.

The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 13, 2014)

Arielle the little Tampon

Arielle the little Mermaid


----------



## JC327 (Jan 16, 2014)

Wizard of Tampon

Wizard of OZ


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 16, 2014)

An American Tampon

An American Tail


----------



## ninalee (Jan 16, 2014)

Tampon Theft

Identity Theft


----------



## JC327 (Jan 16, 2014)

Tampon in Manhattan

Maid in Manhattan


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 20, 2014)

The Tampon wears Prada

The devil wears Prada


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Romeo &amp; Tampon

Romeo &amp; Juliet


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 23, 2014)

Tittle Tampon of horrors little shop of horrors


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mission Tampon

Mission Impossible


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 23, 2014)

The girl with the pearl tampon The girl with the pearl earring


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Tampon Alone

Home Alone


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 23, 2014)

The brave little Tampon The brave little toaster


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tampon of Steel

Man of Steel


----------



## IndiaLynRose (Mar 14, 2014)

27 tampons 27 dresses


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Tampon Actually

Love Actually


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 13, 2014)

101 Tampons

101 Dalmations


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2014)

The Hunger Games

The Tampon Games


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 21, 2014)

The Tampon King (The lion king)


----------



## JC327 (May 22, 2014)

The Pink Tampon

The Pink Panther


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 22, 2014)

My fair tampon

My fair lady


----------



## JC327 (May 22, 2014)

Mean Tampon

Mean Girls


----------



## CajunKitty (May 23, 2014)

A Tampon in the Sun

A Raisin in the Sun


----------



## JC327 (May 23, 2014)

The Tampon Diaries

The Princess Diaries


----------



## CajunKitty (May 25, 2014)

Tampon on the Roof

Fiddler on the Roof.


----------



## JC327 (May 26, 2014)

Xmen Days of Future Tampons

Xmen Days of Future Past


----------



## CajunKitty (May 26, 2014)

House of the Flying Tampons.

House of the Flying Daggers.


----------



## JC327 (May 26, 2014)

The Jungle Tampon

The Jungle Book


----------



## Kookymama (May 26, 2014)

A Tampon on Elm Street


----------



## CajunKitty (May 27, 2014)

The Girl with the Tampon Tattoo.

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## JC327 (May 27, 2014)

Tampon Pie

American Pie


----------



## CajunKitty (May 29, 2014)

Saturday Night Tampon

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## JC327 (May 30, 2014)

Lord of the Tampons

Lord of the Rings


----------



## Karly65 (May 30, 2014)

The Tampon Centipede (The Human Centipede)


----------



## CajunKitty (May 31, 2014)

Kiss the Tampons

Kiss the Girls


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2014)

The Tampon of Wall Street

The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## Karly65 (Jun 2, 2014)

Pineapple Tampon

(Pineapple Express)


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 3, 2014)

Million Dollar Tampon

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2014)

Tampon Garden

Secret Garden


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 4, 2014)

Snow White and the Tampon

Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2014)

The Little Tampon

The Little Mermaid


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 5, 2014)

Catching Tampons

Catching Fire


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

Tampon Thunder

Tropic Thunder


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 6, 2014)

Riding in Cars With Tampons

Riding in Cars With Boys


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2014)

The Tampon Bride

The Princess Bride


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 8, 2014)

Field of Tampons

Field of Dreams


----------



## JC327 (Jun 8, 2014)

Mortal Tampon

Mortal Kombat


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 10, 2014)

Tampons In the Heart.

Places in the Heart.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

Tampon Bride

Princess Bride


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 11, 2014)

The Tampon of Miss Jean Brodie

The Prime of Miss jean Brodie


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2014)

The Neverending Tampon

The Neverending Story


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 12, 2014)

Tamponville

Pleasantville


----------



## Karly65 (Jun 12, 2014)

The Devil's Tampons

(The Devil's Rejects)


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 13, 2014)

Tampon by the Lake

Cabin by the Lake


----------



## JC327 (Jun 14, 2014)

21 Tampon street

21 Jump Street


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 15, 2014)

The Tampons of Eastwick

The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## Karly65 (Jun 16, 2014)

Tampon 18

Apollo 18


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2014)

The Tampon

The One


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 17, 2014)

Tampon boys

Jersey Boys


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 26, 2014)

The Wizard of Tampon

The Tampon of Oz


----------



## JC327 (Jun 30, 2014)

Tampon Rim

Pacific Rim


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 1, 2014)

Despicable Tampon

Despicable Me


----------



## JC327 (Jul 7, 2014)

The Scarlet Tampon

The Scarlet Letter


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 7, 2014)

the tampon in the iron mask

the man in the iron mask


----------



## JC327 (Jul 7, 2014)

A Goofy Tampon

A Goofy Movie


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 8, 2014)

Home Alone 2 - Lost in Tampon

Home Alon 2 - Lost in new York


----------



## JC327 (Jul 8, 2014)

Men in Tampons

Men in Black


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 9, 2014)

Cloudy with a chance of tampons

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

How to Train your Tampon

How to Train your Dragon


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2014)

The nightmare before Tampon,

The  nightmare before Christmas


----------



## JC327 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tampon &amp; Furious

Fast &amp; Furious


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 14, 2014)

Horton hears a Tampon

Horton hears a Who


----------



## JC327 (Jul 14, 2014)

The Tampon Who Stole Christmas 

The Grinch Who Stole Christmas


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 15, 2014)

The Tampon Club

THe breakfast club


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

The Devil Wears Tampon

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 17, 2014)

snowwhite and the seven tampons

snowwhite and the seven dwarfs


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 17, 2014)

Tampon Kills

Machete Kills


----------



## JC327 (Jul 17, 2014)

Tampon Has Fallen

Olympus Has Fallen


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 17, 2014)

Dawn of the Planet of the Tampons

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## JC327 (Jul 17, 2014)

A Tampon is Born

A Star is Born


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 21, 2014)

The Adventures of Tampon Hood

The Adventures of Robin Hood


----------



## JC327 (Jul 21, 2014)

Tampon 2

Red 2


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 22, 2014)

The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Tampon (Wardrobe)


----------



## JC327 (Jul 22, 2014)

The Tampon King

The Lion King


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 11, 2014)

I could never be your tampon - I could never be your woman


----------



## JC327 (Sep 12, 2014)

Guardians of the Tampons

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 12, 2014)

10 things I hate about tampons

10 things I hate about you


----------



## JC327 (Sep 12, 2014)

Wild Wild Tampon

Wild Wild West


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2014)

lol oh those wild tampons

Where the wild tampons are

Where the wild things are


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2014)

In to the Tampon

In to the Wild


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2014)

tampon season

open season


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2014)

Cruel Tampons

Cruel Intentions


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2014)

Mean tampons

Mean girls


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2014)

Dirty Tampon

Dirty Harry


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 17, 2014)

Willy Wonka and the Tampon factory

Willy Wonka andthe Chocolate factory


----------



## JC327 (Sep 17, 2014)

The Tampon Club

The Breakfast Club


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 17, 2014)

The Tampon before Christmas

The nightmare before Christmas


----------



## JC327 (Sep 17, 2014)

8 Tampon

8 Mile


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 25, 2014)

Bad tampon

Bad grandpa


----------



## JC327 (Sep 25, 2014)

Tampon Has Fallen

Olympus Has Fallen


----------

